# "Guapo" como insulto



## DickHavana

En la película "La pelle" de Liliana Cavani, en la versión original, la protagonista (estadounidense, pero hablando en italiano) se dirige a Marcello Mastroianni y mientras le acusa de "chulo engominado" le llama varias veces "guapo" en un tono despectivo, de insulto. La película se desarrolla a finales de la segunda guerra mundial en Nápoles. 

En los subtítulos traducidos al castellano de la película (son una versión altruista ) el autor utiliza el término "cafisho", que tras buscar he visto que es un término "lunfardo" (argot de Buenos Aires) que equivale a "macarra". ¿Existe verdaderamente (o ha existido) ese uso en Italia de "guapo" como insulto, aludiendo a la macarrería o a la chulería?

Grazie mille


----------



## femmejolie

El término es "*guappo*", que quiere decir "chulo/macarra" o también, más finamente, "arrogante/perdonavidas".
No significa lo mismo que proxeneta, chulop..s, que en italiano sería "magnaccia" (gergo. Non so se si usa solo a Roma), "ruffiano", "protettore" (eufemismo).
El término "bello" es el equivalente al "guapo" español.

Cafishio. m. lunf. Proxeneta. Persona que se aprovecha del esfuerzo ajeno.

Altri sinonimi di prosseneta: Mezzano, bertone (lett.), lenone (lett.) . Pappa e pappone (dialetto rom.) si usano solo a Roma.

Guappo e guapo sono falsi amici che hanno significati diametralmente opposti.


----------



## sabrinita85

Coincido con Femme.

_Guappo _es una palabra que no se usa que en el dialecto napolitano (y también en toda la región Campania). Y si alguien lo utiliza fuera de la Campania es sólo para, digamos, "tomar el pelo" a un campano o sea utilizar una expresión típica del dialecto de su interlocutor.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Coincido con Femme.
> 
> _Guappo _es una palabra que no se usa más  que en el dialecto napolitano (y también en toda la región de la Campania). Y si alguien lo utiliza fuera de la Campania es solo para, digamos, "tomar el pelo" a un campano, o sea, utilizar una expresión típica del dialecto de su interlocutor.


 
Non lo sapevo. Una ragazza spagnola che ha un ragazzo napoletano mi ha detto che a Napoli dicono moltissimo "guappo" al posto di "bello".
Che buffo!


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Non lo sapevo. Una ragazza spagnola che ha un ragazzo napoletano mi ha detto che a Napoli dicono moltissimo "guappo" al posto di "bello".
> Che buffo!



Grazie per la correzione, ero in dubbio su quella costruzione iniziale.

Per quanto riguarda il _guappo _per dire _bello_, in effetti in italiano si può dire anche *"fare il bello"* (= fare il fico, fare il gradasso, fare lo sborone) nel senso di pavoneggiarsi o essere arrogante, ma non significa che è oggettivamente bello... in realtà può essere benissimo anche un'oscenità.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Grazie per la correzione, ero in dubbio su quella costruzione iniziale.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il _guappo _per dire _bello_, in effetti in italiano si può dire anche *"fare il bello"* (= fare il fico, fare il gradasso, fare lo *sborone*) nel senso di pavoneggiarsi o essere arrogante, ma non significa che è oggettivamente bello... in realtà può essere benissimo anche un'oscenità.


Di niente!
A Napoli si direbbe: Che guappa ragazza!


----------



## DickHavana

De nuevo, molto grazie, eskerrik asko.


----------



## Najwa83

femmejolie said:


> El término es "*guappo*", que quiere decir "chulo/macarra" o también, más finamente, "arrogante/perdonavidas".
> No significa lo mismo que proxeneta, chulop..s, que en italiano sería "magnaccia" (gergo. Non so se si usa solo a Roma), "ruffiano", "protettore" (eufemismo).
> El término "bello" es el equivalente al "guapo" español.
> 
> Cafishio. m. lunf. Proxeneta. Persona que se aprovecha del esfuerzo ajeno.
> 
> Altri sinonimi di prosseneta: Mezzano, bertone (lett.), lenone (lett.) . Pappa e pappone (dialetto rom.) si usano solo a Roma.
> 
> Guappo e guapo sono falsi amici che hanno significati diametralmente opposti.


 
Yo la palabra ruffiano la he siempre entendido como un don juan, uno que sabe conquistar a las chicas...pero al leer este post creo que estoy equivocada, como sería entonces el equivalente en español?


----------



## femmejolie

Correndo il rischio di cadere in off topic, ti dirò che ruffiano= chuloputas , chulo (pero de putas)

Rufián : Quizá del it. ruffiano, y este der. del lat. rufus, pelirrojo, rubio, por alus. a la costumbre de las meretrices romanas de adornarse con pelucas rubias). 
*1.* m. Hombre que hace el infame tráfico de mujeres públicas.
*2.* m. Hombre sin honor, perverso, despreciable._Real Academia Española _
_© Todos los derechos reservados_

Ni siquiera en español rufián quiere decir "donjuán".

Pensandoci bene, in Messico si dice "chulo/a" al posto di "guapo/a":
Ad esempio, 
"María, qué chula que estás" (= guapa)
"Qué requetechula que te has puesto".
(come i napoletani)


----------



## claudine2006

DickHavana said:


> De nuevo, molte grazie, eskerrik asko.





femmejolie said:


> Di niente!
> A Napoli si direbbe: Che guappa ragazza!


Non so, ho sempre pensato che "guappo" si usasse a Napoli solo per indicare un gradasso.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Non so, ho sempre pensato che "guappo" si usasse a Napoli solo per indicare un gradasso.


 
Ovviamente non parlo il napoletano.
Ho detto che per quello che mi hanno raccontato si usa guappo al posto di bello, ma non ho detto sempre. Ci vorrebbe Valy822 per sciogliere il dubbio.
Guappo = Esponente della malavita valoroso, prode, bravo. (= gradasso)

Guappo
*ii ch'uapp/a ca sii* = *ma che guappa/o che sei*. (l'espressione è usata per determinare un atteggiamento prepotente o da cafone che spesso ragazzi e ragazze utilizzano, *qui c'è anche il doppio senso* poichè "uappo/a" può significare anche *fashion*. "uappa/o" significa, prepotente o uno che si da le arie, ma e anche usato per definire qualcuno nel giro della malavita. Essendo Napoli stata occupata dagli *spagnoli*, la parola "uappo" (*in spagnolo bello/bella , buono/buona*) *ha aquistato a Napoli quel significato*, visto che i boss malavitosi o le mogli dei boss erano spesso uomini o donne belle.)


----------



## Neuromante

¿Ma lo equivalente a Ruffiano non é Rufián?

Per tutte le altri parole c´é da dire che in spagnolo prendono senzo a secondo delle intenzione da chi le dice e dal contesto in cui vengono dette.
E cambiano anche da un posto al´altro.


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> ¿Ma l'equivalente di Ruffiano non è Rufián?
> 
> Per tutte le altre parole c'è da dire che in spagnolo hanno senso a seconda dell'intenzione di chi le dice e dal contesto in cui vengono dette.
> E cambiano anche da un posto all'altro.


----------



## Martin_

*Y*o ten*í*a entendido como prosseneta aca en *A*rgentina al hombre que "cuida" de las prostitutas, en italiano entonces significa lo mismo???


----------



## nuevoestudiante

femmejolie said:


> Ovviamente non parlo il napoletano.
> Ho detto che per quello che mi hanno raccontato si usa guappo al posto di bello, ma non ho detto sempre. Ci vorrebbe Valy822 per sciogliere il dubbio.
> Guappo = Esponente della malavita valoroso, prode, bravo. (= gradasso)
> 
> Guappo
> *ii ch'uapp/a ca sii* = *ma che guappa/o che sei*. (l'espressione è usata per determinare un atteggiamento prepotente o da cafone che spesso ragazzi e ragazze utilizzano, *qui c'è anche il doppio senso* poichè "uappo/a" può significare anche *fashion*. "uappa/o" significa, prepotente o uno che si da le arie, ma e anche usato per definire qualcuno nel giro della malavita. Essendo Napoli stata occupata dagli *spagnoli*, la parola "uappo" (*in spagnolo bello/bella , buono/buona*) *ha aquistato a Napoli quel significato*, visto che i boss malavitosi o le mogli dei boss erano spesso uomini o donne belle.)




La tua intuizione è vicina alla verità storica. Dalle mie parti (regione Molise)
il termine _*guappo *_(con l'aspirazione della g) non ha connotazioni del tutte negative come quelle che ha acquisite a Napoli e in Campania. Va dal _*vanitoso *_allo_* smargiasso.
- Stasera non fare il guappo con le ragazze *_(Stasera non farti bello con le ragazze - Stasera non pavoneggiarti con le ragazze)


________________________

_*La dove tendi sei già pervenuto
*_


----------

